# Ride Reports! Where'd you ride this past week...



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

I know where about 24 of you rode this past Sunday, but where did everyone else ride?  

I have a few jerseys left over from the tour of california, and I'll give them out randomly to the best reports. Text, pics, and oh yeah, 'we love elevation graphs' will all play into the jersey-giving-away decision!

So let's have em'...


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh wow. Cool. Earlier today I decided it would be cool to do a ride report a day for the rest of the week. Extra motivation.

Saturday I was in the Cats Hill Crit. The officials scored me as a DNF! I swear, I finished! I got dropped the last HALF LAP. I guess they shut off the camera and stopped paying attention to the stragglers after the pack passed. My teammate who also finished only about 10 feet in front of me also got a DNF. He didn't get owned like me though, he had an asthma attack. No worries though-- not like I was in the points anyway.  Total saddle time including warm up, cool down ~ 3:30hrs. 62 miles.

Sunday was the RBR ride. I got there around 7 and rode about 20 miles up Page Mill and back before the ride. Total saddle time ~ 4hrs. 60 miles.

Here is today's ride. The weekend recap is kind of the explanation for the title of the thread...


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

*TdG "Ride"*

The Sunday before last I rode in the Tour de Georgia... 

on a motorcycle in front and behind people riding on bikes:

















... in Atlanta










... and got doused with champagne by Levi Leipheimer and others afterwards:

















which still gets beat by riding my new bike on yesterday's RBR ride, even if I got dropped on Canada.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

kwc said:


> The Sunday before last I rode in the Tour de Georgia...
> 
> on a motorcycle in front and behind people riding on bikes...



That is SO COOL!

Holy crap! I am INFINITELY jealous!


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Just my commute to and from work. Do I get points for riding in the fog of Daly City?


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

Honestly, how can anyone follow up a motorcycle ride in a major pro road race. KWC wins....


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

*Nothing even remotely as spectacular...*

... but here's the loop I ride every Saturday, including the one before the RBR ride. Basically starting from Oracle, over to Canada on Edgewood. North to Crystal Springs, then back to Portola Valley, over to Foothill, then on to Moody. The return is down Page Mill to Alameda. No elevation's provided because there really isn't any climbing. Turns out to be about 65 miles. Here's the Google ped link:

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=1869254

And a screen cap:


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

This morning I found myself riding around Toronto along Lake Ontario. The terain here is pretty flat and some how I eaked out 1400+ elevation gain (he he I forgot to turn off my GPS in the elevator!). Here are a few pics from the bike path...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2470448995/" title="Some fancy place on the lake by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3203/2470448995_6dbf81bf7a.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Some fancy place on the lake" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2471271070/" title="The Bike Path Bridge by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3025/2471271070_ae6f9f2231.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="The Bike Path Bridge" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2471270916/" title="Toronto Morning Skyline by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3216/2471270916_6402b6e289.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Toronto Morning Skyline" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2471270688/" title="These nice people showed me the way to go. by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2158/2471270688_e7ece07f73.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="These nice people showed me the way to go." /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2470448109/" title="The Molson Ampetheater by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2323/2470448109_aa09c2b1ab.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="The Molson Ampetheater" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2471270262/" title="Some important building by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3184/2471270262_2814013026.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Some important building" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2470447791/" title="Trollies new the office by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2266/2470447791_6cee2eeac4.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Trollies new the office" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2470447569/" title="Some park near the lake by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2122/2470447569_6ff2639fb5.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Some park near the lake" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2470447411/" title="Scenery from my morning ride. by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2113/2470447411_36214520f2.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Scenery from my morning ride." /></a>

and the rental bike I rode... any one ever heard of Nineteen?

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2468941005/" title="My rental bike... by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3121/2468941005_73d9527f06.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="My rental bike..." /></a>

Here is my inflated elevation chart










and the route I took










<small><a href="https://maps.google.com/maps?q=http:%2F%2Ftrail.motionbased.com%2Ftrail%2Fkml%2Fepisode.kml%3FepisodePkValues%3D5587351&ie=UTF8&ll=43.626632,-79.447632&spn=0.08698,0.171661&z=12&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>

The cool thing was that today was the first really nice day since winter according to cyclist that I met at stop lights. Now I know this doesn't quite qualify as a weekend ride but I was on a plane to Toronto all Sunday and didn't have time to fit in my weekend ride. Cut me some slack, eh?

BTW... the roads here are extremely rough (I wish I had my cyclocross bike). I forgot what kind of damage winter does to the streets. It's amplified by the full aluminum frame & fork on this rental bike... ouch!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

CrankyMonkey said:


> This morning I found myself riding around Toronto


Awesome report Chris! This is exactly what we're looking for... and it doesn't have to be from the weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

The elevator is a beautiful touch: 100% grade, baby!


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Day 2!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1539321


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

Good stuff! I'll try to put together a report too.

Btw, I was checking out your Flickr photos and noticed the Y! Canada photo...are you a yahoo too?

K-Zero


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Yup... I work for Yahoo! News and the International Tech Lead. I'm out in Canada helping them adopt one of our projects.


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

*My ride to San Gregorio State Beach*

My rides this past weekend weren't that exciting, so here's a report from the 27th.
-------------------------------------------
*"70-miler"* - April 27, 2008

Yesterday I went out for the first 70-miler of the year...and man was it tough. Even though I opted for a relatively flat route, my legs still felt heavy from hilly trail run the night before....and I struggled quite a bit at certain points due to inadequate food intake. But on the positive side, it was great to know that I could go the distance despite not feeling 100%.


Witnessing the making of a low-budget action film at the mini-market in La Honda


Fighting coastal headwind on Hwy 84


Turn-around point: San Gregorio State Beach


Heading back toward the mountains -- Hwy 84 is much more fun with a tailwind


Mini-markets at both San Gregorio and La Honda were sold out of sandwiches...so I had to settle for junk food for over 50 miles until I reached Woodside


Taking the easy way up the mountains by riding 84 all the way to Skyline

*The numbers:*
• Time: 4:40:51
• Distance: 70.43 mi
• Avg speed: 15.0 mph
• Avg heart rate: 141 bpm
• Total ascent: 4463 ft
• Calories burned: 4800 cal

*Satellite view*








Click here for Google Earth file

*Elevation chart* (vs heart rate)









K-Zero


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Did an 8-hour mtb race at Cool, near Auburn. Managed 60 miles in 7:18, good for 9th out of 18 Masters. Lots of MTBR folk were there, and we had fun racing, camping, and hanging out.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=409005


----------



## mildred (Nov 11, 2005)

Did an out-and-back Sunday from Lake Merritt, up Butters, down Redwood along the backside of Chabot. Got passed by 5 cop cars on Redwood. 1 mile later, came upon them as they were investigating a human body just found by the side of the road. They waved me through. I did my ride down to the bottom of Redwood at the golf course, then turned around and climbed back. Unfortunately, they had now taped the area off and said it was a crime scene, so told me to go back around Lake Chabot (an extra 50 miles? I had already done 25 and didn't know the route). Fortunately, I found a fire trail that I was able to hike with my bike and made it back to the road on the other side of the crime scene. Made it safely (!) home to Oakland.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

mildred said:


> Unfortunately, they had now taped the area off and said it was a crime scene


Quite a ride. Thanks for the report Mildred.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

mildred said:


> Did an out-and-back Sunday from Lake Merritt, up Butters, down Redwood along the backside of Chabot. Got passed by 5 cop cars on Redwood. 1 mile later, came upon them as they were investigating a human body just found by the side of the road. They waved me through. I did my ride down to the bottom of Redwood at the golf course, then turned around and climbed back. Unfortunately, they had now taped the area off and said it was a crime scene, so told me to go back around Lake Chabot (an extra 50 miles? I had already done 25 and didn't know the route). Fortunately, I found a fire trail that I was able to hike with my bike and made it back to the road on the other side of the crime scene. Made it safely (!) home to Oakland.


That sounds like thinkcooper's ride in SC. There was a motorcycle accident and the police were going to tell everyone to take like a 40 mile detour. Everyone was like "Whoa. If you make us do that, you'll be having to pick all of *us* up in an ambulance later!!" Eventually the cops just let them walk through (as opposed to riding their bikes, which probably leaves less of a footprint...).


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

K-Zero said:


> My rides this past weekend weren't that exciting, so here's a report from the 27th.
> -------------------------------------------
> *"70-miler"* - April 27, 2008
> 
> ...



San Gregorio... that is one FINE beach!! Must go there again. You want a day though with an offshore breeze.

Down south a little is this beach called Bean Hollow. Best beach evar!

fc


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

No pictures. But I did a short loop up foothill expressway and back via the foothills this morning for a quick spin... It was a lovely way to get the blood flowing before work...


----------



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Shasta Lemurian*

This was more than one week ago, but it's all I got.

Some of this race took place on pavement.

2nd place
Sport 45-54
20 miles
3,590' of climbing
2:26:29

So maybe I race best on more technical courses with lots of climbing. This one was a beast, 20 miles, two 1,000'+ gut busting climbs and white knuckle descents with lots of sweet single track linking everything together.

The rain preceding the race knocked down the dust, creating perfect conditions. It was sunny and mild in the 70°s with a slight breeze.

I knew that previous winners times were in the 2:30 range, so I set out with that in mind. I changed tires from 1.9 knobby front, 1.9 semi slick rear, to 1.95 WTB ExiWolfs. I never would have made it down in one piece on Gas Can or Couch with the semi slick. Just for the record, Gas Can descends 1,200' in 1.9 miles and Couch drops 800' in 1.2 miles.

We arrived Friday afternoon, checked in at the race venue and only had enough time to preview the short course. The single track descent down Brandy Creek was sweet, and I anticipated major beginner carnage that luckily didn't occur.

There was one single track section along the hill that required a dismount. I carried my bike on high side (wrong) and started pedaling on the low side (wrong again). I slipped, unclipped and put my foot down the hill to arrest my fall. My saddle got caught on a sapling as I fought to free myself and my bike, cursing all the while.

On the final hike a bike (for me and other mortals), it was refreshing to see pro's struggle up the hill in their granny gears. I didn't feel so weak for walking.

After five consecutive weeks of racing, I'm looking forward to fresher legs for the Santa Ynez Valley National in three weeks.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

rj2 said:


> This was more than one week ago, but it's all I got.
> 
> Some of this race took place on pavement.
> ...


Beer foul. Thien, ban this guy :lol:.

fc


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

Nice shootin' -- I gotta check that beach out sometime.

K-Zero


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Nothing cameraworthy about my riding this past week, and there’s really no great opportunities to wing a camera out and take pictures of the uptight people in cars. Just your standard Blossom Hill to Sunnyvale (and back) commute three days per week, for a total of around 104-108 miles. Just dodging the idiots in the SUVs talking on cellphones, the broken glass that seems to only ever be IN the bike lanes, and the average citizen of Cupertino with apparently poor eyesight (some could argue it’s a genetic thing with those particular types of people) who sees you bearing down the street toward them, but they pull out right in front of you anyway, as if by some magic force like water flowing around rocks in a stream you won’t have to nail your brakes and yell expletives at them which they won’t understand anyhow since English is their second language.

Meanwhile, need to put in commute #3 tomorrow (Friday) to complete the 100 and some-odd miles I am determined to do each week. Oh, but I am looking forward to the ride on Sunday with all you coolio peoples.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

My ride log runs sunday to saturday. So once we wrap up the Monterey County ride on Saturday, I'll be right at 200 miles this week. 

Sunday: Palo Alto RBR ride
Tuesday: Commute Santa Cruz - Watsonville - Santa Cruz
Wednesday: Commute Santa Cruz - Watsonville - Santa Cruz
Thursday: hill repeats North Rodeo Gulch
Today: Twilight spin along the beach
Saturday: Monterey - Carmel Valley - Laguna Seca - Monterey (~80 miles)


----------



## Superunleaded (Jun 19, 2006)

*Napa Tour de Cure*

I was in Napa last Sunday for the Tour de Cure. 50miler. It's just that a friend was committed to this ride and 'ya know, gotta be there for him.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

*Toronto Ride Report: Part Deux!*

For my Thursday morning ride I decided to head up North along the Humber River...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2475478049/" title="Queens Quay in Tornoto by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2111/2475478049_aefe2420a5.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Queens Quay in Tornoto" /></a>

nice blue sky to the south...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2476295978/" title="Queens Quay in Tornoto by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2183/2476295978_be81928038.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Queens Quay in Tornoto" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2476296134/" title="This is where the Yahoo! Canada office are located by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2273/2476296134_a2623c5de6.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="This is where the Yahoo! Canada office are located" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2476296274/" title="Boats in Toronto by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2226/2476296274_d3083a8880.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Boats in Toronto" /></a>

nasty gray looking clouds to the North ...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2476296480/" title="The Bridge on the Lakefront Bike Path by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3246/2476296480_a25ac3df7b.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="The Bridge on the Lakefront Bike Path" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2476296754/" title="Humber Marshes by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3296/2476296754_bfde868896.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Humber Marshes" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2476296918/" title="Bike Path along Humber River by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2281/2476296918_b06c362cda.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Bike Path along Humber River" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2476297098/" title="Humber River by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2273/2476297098_fd8bd7365f.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Humber River" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2475479689/" title="Bike Path along Humber River by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3252/2475479689_a594d62a45.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Bike Path along Humber River" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2476297408/" title="Bike Path along Humber River by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2083/2476297408_6e7ce8a5e0.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Bike Path along Humber River" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2475480059/" title="A bridge across Humber River by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2136/2475480059_e8dc8b5374.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="A bridge across Humber River" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2476297746/" title="A wooden bridge across Humber River by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2417/2476297746_0daac3ff2e.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="A wooden bridge across Humber River" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2475480227/" title="An acidental self portrait by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2222/2475480227_323243b31d.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="An acidental self portrait" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2476297916/" title="Humber River Bike Path by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2418/2476297916_58aa37bd6e.jpg" width="281" height="500" alt="Humber River Bike Path" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2476306346/" title="Stone Bridge over the Humber River by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2300/2476306346_80e8f4cc66.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Stone Bridge over the Humber River" /></a>










My total altitude gain was recorded as +2,268 feet (including the elevator again! Doah!)



This was an awesome ride compared to the Tuesday ride. I only saw 3 other cyclists in the 40 miles I rode, I basically had the trail all to myself. I'm not sure if everyone else was scared off by the gray clouds to the North or the cold windy weather.


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> ...and the average citizen of Cupertino with apparently poor eyesight (some could argue it’s a genetic thing with those particular types of people)


Are you hatin' on my people??? I'm offended!!!

j/k -- I'm also afraid to ride among the "average citizens of Cupertino".

Full-face visor + Toyota Sienna (with gold emblem package) = very nervous K-Zero


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

K-Zero said:


> Are you hatin' on my people??? I'm offended!!!
> 
> j/k -- I'm also afraid to ride among the "average citizens of Cupertino".
> 
> Full-face visor + Toyota Sienna (with gold emblem package) = very nervous K-Zero


That full face visor looks like a phenomenal idea.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

K-Zero said:


> Are you hatin' on my people??? I'm offended!!!
> 
> j/k -- I'm also afraid to ride among the "average citizens of Cupertino".
> 
> Full-face visor + Toyota Sienna (with gold emblem package) = very nervous K-Zero


Dude, you _totally_ nailed it dead-on.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

CrankyMonkey is the first to get a jersey for his reports from Toronto.

Keep the reports coming, this is an ongoing thing! After the jerseys are gone we'll move onto some other prizes. But for now we still have quite a few!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I had no idea it was an ongoing thing—I’d assumed it was just a one-shot ordeal. If I wasn’t so distracted with the road on my commutes, I’d surely bring a camera along with me on my commute. I think points ought to be awarded to those who are the most focused on the road and surrounding dangers, as I’d surely win. Nyuk nyuk nyuk nyuk nyuk.


----------

